# In search of a web host



## Jon_Are (Jun 2, 2009)

(I've done a few searches for this info, but I still need some help)

I plan on jumping into real estate photography soon and I've determined that I need a website. I'd like to hear some recommendations for a host with the following in mind:



I want the address to be johnsmithphotography.com (not John Smith, but you get the idea)
I do not need the capability for anyone to order prints or any sort of merchandise from the site; just to view it (and, of course, be able to contact me through it)
My plan is to have examples of my real estate photography, as well as a good amount of information - both in words and pictures - about why my product is special and how I achieve my results. In other words, I will educate realtors about what makes a good real estate photograph.
Inexpensive is good, but I want something a bit more than dirt cheap. Above all, it must look professional.
I've never had a website before, so there's a lot I don't know. If anyone can point to an online resource to learn the basics, or steer me toward a site that will meet my needs, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

You will need to register a domain.
There are countless websites/services that can do this for you.  

You will need hosting. 
I recommend Hostgator.com.  I switched to them last year after several recommendations.  The price is low and the service was great.  Down time is practically nonexistent. 

You will need an actual web site.
You can buy a template or build it yourself or have someone design it for you.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Mike. It looks like Hostgatore does not work with Windows, though; just Linux.

Also...does anyone have an opinion on Microsoft Expression Web? Apparently this is a replacement for FrontPage (which, as I remember, was not well regarded).

So, I'm looking for a good web host, and some web design software.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I want the address to be johnsmithphotography.com (not John Smith, but you get the idea)
> I do not need the capability for anyone to order prints or any sort of merchandise from the site; just to view it (and, of course, be able to contact me through it)
> My plan is to have examples of my real estate photography, as well as a good amount of information - both in words and pictures - about why my product is special and *how I achieve my results.* In other words, I will educate realtors about what makes a good real estate photograph.
> Inexpensive is good, but I want something a bit more than dirt cheap. Above all, it must look professional.



Now, I'm far from a pro - but I'm not sure that I would include this.
I don't think the client really cares _how_ you you get the results you do, they just care that you got the results.

They don't care how many exposures it was, or what lens you used, or what ISO it was shot at.  All they care about is how good it looks.

As far as telling them what is good, I think they already know.  You might be able to make it work though depending on how you wrote it.  Don't tell them "This is a good photograph because...", tell them "This photograph will generate revenue for your organization because..."

Anyway, hope that helps...

Good Luck!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 2, 2009)

i use godaddy for 2 of my sites, and recommend them to my clients when im doing freelance web work if they need hosting.

they run the whole range from dirt cheap to higher priced hosting packages.

the one i use is the economy package for 3.99/mo.
if you pay by the year they always run deals....the more you pay upfront the better the deal. i have had zero downtime (that i was aware of) over the past 5 years or so.
i think they just upgraded to 10gb of space for 3.99/mo. more than enough to get you started (unless you're going to post really high res files)

if you need the site developed and dont have much experience in that area, they do offer something called "website tonight" which is basically a GUI you can use to create and post your site. i use dreamweaver for that part (no experience with frontpage or expression so i cant comment on that)
another thing with godaddy is their customer service. it has been amazing...no hold times, knowledgable staff, immediate results.
i am not affiliated with them in any way, other than being a customer.

i look forward to seeing your site


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 2, 2009)

> I don't think the client really cares _how_ you you get the results you do, they just care that you got the results.



Yeah, I know what you're saying; I've been thinking about this quite a bit. But hear me out: I plan on using HDR images almost entirely for the interiors. I'd like to point out how the technology (and my skill ) allow the production of these gorgeous photos without the aid of flash/artificial lighting. My niche will be that I utilize only natural lighting. It wouldn't be a detailed explanation - just an overview of how three images are combined into one, with a few examples. 

I'll also have side-by-side good photo/bad photo comparisons, with some explanation. I'm not at all convinced that agents are able to differentiate what makes an image good. I'll show them how I straighten crooked images, digitally remove a car from the driveway, allow the outdoors to be clearly seen through windows (HDR again), make the lawn a little bit greener, etc.

SrBiscuit: Godaddy sounds like it's worth checking out; thanks.

Jon


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 2, 2009)

Look into VividHosting - Cheap Web Hosting - VividHosting.com Provides Cheap Website Hosting Plans & 24 Hour Support.
Our company are hosted with these guys. They are brilliant in up-time, features, 24/7 customer service.

I can have a website designed for you for a price cheaper than most web design companies too because we don't concentrate on web design (but have all the skills needed). We also calculate an automatic discount for people wanting a Photography website made to encourage and promote Photography. If you're keen to have it designed for you, don't hesitate to send an email to andrew@mavidystudios.com


----------



## Guido44 (Jun 2, 2009)

I used Godaddy to get registered, and I use Smug Mug as a host. 

The first year(Pro Account) I got for $75. They also have an excellent forum to help with site development.

dan


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 3, 2009)

> Thanks, Mike. It looks like Hostgatore does not work with Windows, though; just Linux.


Whaaa :scratch:

Works just fine.  If you read something on their site, it must have been that _they use_ Linux, rather than Windows...so they are probably very stable.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 3, 2009)

I use fatcow.com for hosting and mydomain.com for registering domain names.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 3, 2009)

> Works just fine.  If you read something on their site, it must have been that _they use_ Linux, rather than Windows



Here's what I read on their site:



> HostGator is excited to announce that we will soon be offering Windows hosting alongside our award winning Linux hosting.



Guess I mis-interpreted that sentence. Sorry 'bout that.

Jon


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> [Yeah, I know what you're saying; I've been thinking about this quite a bit. But hear me out: I plan on using HDR images almost entirely for the interiors.
> 
> 
> Jon


I don't have a link for you but I've seen their ads. There is a company that does this nation wide.

That doesn't mean you can't do it too, just wanted to give you a heads up.

Edit: Here's one I found that will give you some insight into some of your competitors pricing. I hade another thought. Call yourself an Architectural Photographer not a real estate photographer.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 3, 2009)

I use Web Hosting by FatCow - Affordable & E-Commerce Enabled for my site Optical Idea | My Life Captured and its great. You can do everything you said via that host, except for site design. that you will have to your self or pay some one to do it for you


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 3, 2009)

> Here's one I found that will give you some insight into some of your competitors pricing. I hade another thought. Call yourself an Architectural Photographer not a real estate photographer.



Thanks for the input, KmH. I didn't see anything at all on their site that mentioned HDR, though. I was surprised to see how low their prices are, then I looked at their sample images. Without going into detail, I'll just say that they're _really _bad. And these are, supposedly, some of their best images (?)

I kinda like 'architectural photographer'. I dunno, though; might sound a bit snooty.

Don't want to sound snooty.

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input, Nolan.

BTW, I sent you a PM.

Jon


----------



## Nolan (Jun 5, 2009)

so which host did you opt for?


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 7, 2009)

> so which host did you opt for?



I'm leaning toward GoDaddy. See my newer thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...g-question-specific-photography-business.html

Jon


----------



## astrostu (Jun 7, 2009)

I use HostMonster.  Fairly cheap (though cheaper when I started), and I've never had a problem with them.  I haven't read through this entire thread, but many hosting sites will register your domain as part of signing up through them.


----------

